# Best DH handlebar grips?



## pmg5727 (May 10, 2009)

Newbie. Currently have a stock grips that came with my DH bike and not sure what to buy. Any recommendations? I keep hearing that lockons are better for DH?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

everybody loves lock ons by ODI.....

the question is....do you like small grips or a little larger

I like larger and run the Rogues...some like the Ourys...all about *PERSONAL* preference


----------



## GrampBredo (Dec 18, 2007)

Lock-ons are the way to go. Less slipping around and easier to add/remove/work on non-split clamp brake and shift levers. The specific grip is up to you. I like ODI Rogues.


----------



## T174M (Feb 9, 2008)

Pro Taper Pillowtops


----------



## morandi (Jun 20, 2008)

I am a huge fan of the A'ME lock on grips.
I hate how most of the lock ons (including ODI) have the metal clamp on the end. Its a horrible design in my opinion.
The A'ME have a metal lock on clamp on the inside only and a internal wedge that locks the grip into the end of the bar, so your palm isn't resting on a metal clamp. They're super secure, great feel, hands never slip, really comfortable.

http://www.amegrips.com/mountain-bike/clamp-mtb-13-tri-grips


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Used Lock-Ons for years cuz they were so easy and foolproof. Now I use Titec Pork Rinds with Hope end plugs. They're 1/4lb lighter and more comfortable but you have to put them on right and they can't be removed and re-installed.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

i run ODI ruffians, nothing you can fault them for.


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

Check out the Answer Fall Line DH grips.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Lelandjt said:


> Used Lock-Ons for years cuz they were so easy and foolproof. Now I use Titec Pork Rinds with Hope end plugs. They're 1/4lb lighter and more comfortable but you have to put them on right and they can't be removed and re-installed.


I had some on my XC bike. Uncomfortable as hell and you have to glue them on. They don't last that long either, do you just keep peeling/sanding them off and installing new ones?

I'll take the weight but comfort/convenience of ODI rogues any day.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

big_slacker said:


> Uncomfortable as hell...... They don't last that long either, do you just keep peeling/sanding them off and installing new ones?


After putting them on I noticed that my hands never get sore anymore after repeated hard runs. For me they are much more comfortable than any other grip I've tried. I've run them on all 3 bikes for 2 years now and don't see any serious wear. I did put a fresh handlebar on at the beginning of last season so I had to cut them off and glue new ones on.


----------



## K2Lambo666 (Oct 4, 2010)

ODI rogues..no questions askeds..gloves or no gloves both work awesome!!


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

Running some ODI TLD grips. Like them a lot. Little spendy though. But really you can't go wrong with ODI when it comes to variety and quality. The only complaint I ever really hear people's hand being bothered by the outside clamp


----------



## saxen (Jun 15, 2009)

I like the lizard skin Peatys - smaller and super grippy like no other


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

ODI Rogues are my favorite


----------



## jmallory (Jul 29, 2008)

I have Lizard Skin Logos and ODI Ruffians. Both are good, but for smaller hands I really like the Ruffians. The end clamp has never bothered me on either grip.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

SENSUS GRIPS!!!!

I run red team swayzes on my porter and some black ones on my M1, but im looking at some of the new salmon hooks for my m1 though, they seem a bit beefier. Sensus grips are made by a rider, for riders. they are awesome!

And they are affordable and last a long time.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ergon GA1


----------



## NormanPCN (Oct 13, 2005)

Lizard Skins Peaty grips are nice. Nice and sticky. Not as big as Rogues and not as small as Ruffians.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Big fan of the Ruffians. Race Face Sniper's are probably my favourite at the moment. Going to try out the Spank grips soon too.


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

check out the RaceFace grips. The Sniper and Striker (I think) are prett sweet. I got a set for each, one is fat and super supple; the other is a bit thinner and more firm. But the fat set on my DH bike and the smaller set on my AM/trail rig.


----------



## Maverick05 (Jan 24, 2011)

ESI's rock believe or not, yep the foam no lock on jobbies!

or ODI locks TLDs with the mini flange are super good too, rocking the Peaty LS at mo and not at all slippery when wet like some!


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm luvin the fat RaceFace Straffe model. 
As big as an Oury, but better grip.


----------

